# Schnuppertour im Binger Wald am Sonntag 2.4.



## Fubbes (29. März 2006)

Am Sonntag, den 3.4., findet die diesjährge Schnuppertour des Mountainbike-Clubs Beinhart im Binger Wald statt. Vom Zeitpunkt her genau der richtige Moment, das verstaubte Bike hinter den Kisten herauszukramen und die Reifen aufzupumpen. 

Die Tour führt auf unbefestigten Wegen durch den Wald, weshalb sich das Angebot ganz klar an Mountainbikes richtet. Das Tempo wird aber moderat sein. Zurückgelassen wird sowieso keiner. Je nach Anzahl der ortskundigen Fahrer/Guides und Teilnehmer bilden wir mehrere Gruppen. 
Da ich diesen Winter nach Riplingischer* Trainingsmethode mal nicht auf dem Rad gesessen habe, hält sich meine Fitness sicher in Grenzen 

Wir treffen uns um 11 Uhr in Bingen auf dem Naheparkplatz gegenüber der Pizzeria Calimero. Ich hoffe, dass sich trotz der späten Ankündigung zahlreiche Beinharte und Interessierte einfinden. Es besteht Helmpflicht!

Gruß
   Daniel

* Jürgen Riplinger fährt Scott. Wie allen bekannt ist, eignen sich diese Räder überhaupt nicht für widrige Wetterbedingungen, weshalb besagtes Clubmitglied seine winterliche Freizeit lieber mit dem Gestalten von Clubhomepages und Ähnlichem verbringt, als auf dem Rad. Meinen Respekt dafür


----------



## Bettina (30. März 2006)

Ahhhh, endlich der Thread zur Tour.
Ich dachte schon, Ihr wollt euch dieses Jahr ausschließlich auf das Verteilen der Flyer beschränken und die Internet-Fan-Gemeinde vernachlässigen.  

Also wir kommen, denn es gibt keine bessere Tour in diesem Jahr -zumindest was die Torten hinterher anbelangt.  

Gruß Bettina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brice (30. März 2006)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> ...Die Tour führt auf unbefestigten Wegen durch den Wald,...



Ist die Tour "Fusion-tauglich"?

Brice


----------



## klaus1 (30. März 2006)

Denk ich leider nicht lieber Stefan, bei dem Ding brechen doch so gern die Streben. Wird Zeit das Du dir mal einen vernünftigen haltbaren Rahmen Rahmen aufbaust, z. B. Giant NRS oder so. ))


----------



## TH64 (30. März 2006)

Hey,
komme auch und bringe zwei Mann mit.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Fubbes (30. März 2006)

Bettina schrieb:
			
		

> Also wir kommen, denn es gibt keine bessere Tour in diesem Jahr -zumindest was die Torten hinterher anbelangt.
> 
> Gruß Bettina


Oh, die habe ich natürlich ganz vergessen zu erwähnen: Nach der Tour machen wir noch eine gemütliche Einkehr im Kaffe Köppel bei Frank Alesch (ich hoffe, es hat schon jemand reserviert).

@Stefan
Die Tour ist sicher Fusion-tauglich. Ich frage mich vielmehr, bist _du_ tourtauglich? 

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## Rockside (30. März 2006)

Noa auf donn, lasse mer uns mal widder e bissje frisch Waldluft um die Noos wehe.

Mei Raedche scharrt schon Furchen in den Kellerboden. Wird hoechste Zeit, dass das mal wieder ne Ausfahrt bekommt nach dem langen Winter.


----------



## Ripman (31. März 2006)

@ all: Frank weis Bescheid, ich hatte ihn vorgewarnt.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Bettina (31. März 2006)

Braucht man Schwimmflügelchen? 
Oder ist die Strecke für Nichtschwimmer geeignet?

Gruß B


----------



## Werner (31. März 2006)

Ich würde sagen:

wenn du keinen Schnorchel hast, brauchst du es überhapt nicht zu versuchen. Besser wäre eine gkomplette Taucherausrüstung.

....Werner


----------



## Werner (31. März 2006)

Ich würde sagen:

wenn du keinen Schnorchel hast, brauchst du es überhapt nicht zu versuchen. Besser wäre eine komplette Taucherausrüstung.

....Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralf.B (31. März 2006)

Servus!
Bin am Sonntag auch mit dabei.

Ralf


----------



## RJ (31. März 2006)

Hallo Leute,
nachdem meine Bandscheibe wieder dort ist wo sie hingehört, kann ich die Bremsscheibe wieder bewegen. Freue mich auf Torte+Tour und bringe
meinen Nachwuchsracer mit (Tom, 9 Jahre). Übrigens hat sich Fast-Alpencrosser Klaus samt Familie ebenfalls angemeldet. 
Robert


----------



## carboni (31. März 2006)

Ich komm auch, dieses Mal ganz weicheimässig mit dem Regionalexpress ab Mainz (10.00 Uhr) nach Bingen (11.06 Uhr). Können wir den Tourstart entsprechend verzögern?


----------



## JörgMZ (31. März 2006)

Hm, Bingerwald ?! Ich wünsche euch allen eine gute Schlammpackung, die gibts dort nähmlich gratis - zumindest zur Zeit und auf allen spannenden Wegen;-) Vor Mait sieht man mich dort nicht mehr *lach*


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (1. April 2006)

Huhu,

zumindest ich werde morgen zeigen, daß ich beinhart bin. Meine bessere Hälfte wird allerdings nicht mitschnuppern kommen, der hat nämlich die Nase voll mit Viren und Bakterien  .

Bis morgen zur Schlammschlacht!

Marion


----------



## Brice (1. April 2006)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> @Stefan
> Die Tour ist sicher Fusion-tauglich. Ich frage mich vielmehr, bist _du_ tourtauglich?



Aber klar doch, ich fahre die Kinderrunde. Victoria kommt auch mit (aber nur, wenn es morgens nicht regnet). Also sollte ich konditionsmäßig nicht überfordert sein.

Brice

P.S. Fährt sonst noch jemand ab Oppenheim mit dem Rad nach Bingen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (1. April 2006)

Uschi und ich kommen auch.

Jürgen

@Brice: bitte verzichte auf die unsägliche Cannondale-Hose mit diesem mißverständlichen Schriftzug 

@all: Frank Allesch erwatet uns ab 15.00 Uhr in seinem Etablissement. Er hat sich aber ausgebeten, dass wir trocken und ohne Matsch bei ihm einlaufen.


----------



## Matthias (1. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich komme auch, ab Naheparkplatz und nicht ab Schierstein wie letztes Jahr.
Ja damals, das waren noch Zeiten !

@Marion: Wenn Du mitfahren willst, ich schaue morgen nochmal um 9 hier rein.

cu
Matthias


----------



## Fubbes (1. April 2006)

Ripman schrieb:
			
		

> @all: Frank Allesch erwatet uns ab 15.00 Uhr in seinem Etablissement. Er hat sich aber ausgebeten, dass wir trocken und ohne Matsch bei ihm einlaufen.


Fragt sich nur, wo wir die Zeit zwischen 11 und 15 Uhr überbrücken 

Also, ich komme auch wenn es regnet, aber dann wird es eine klitzekleine Runde. Selbst bei trockenem Wetter wird die Tour eher auf den großen Forstwegen ablaufen.  
Hat das Kaffee Köppel einen Trockenraum?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Floyd_1969 (1. April 2006)

Wie gut das der Rochusberg viele Teerwege hat .   Ich denke morgen an die Matschtourenfahrer  

Bis morgen ( hoffentlich bei besserem Wetter als gemeldet)

Clemens


----------



## Steinhummer (2. April 2006)

Brice schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Fährt sonst noch jemand ab Oppenheim mit dem Rad nach Bingen?


Ja, wir! Und wenn du deinem blöden Audi nicht zu sehr die Sporen gibst (was du ja eigentlich auch nicht tust!  ), würden wir gern hinter dir herfahren.

St.


----------



## Brice (2. April 2006)

Steinhummer schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, wir!



Ey Pitt, ihr kommt auch, das ist aber schön. Nimmst du den Singlespeeder oder die WC-Ente ;-) ?

Hier regnet es nicht, muss wohl doch kommen, Bis später.

Brice


----------



## Bettina (2. April 2006)

Hi carboni,
du wirst die Gruppeneinteilung verpassen, aber uns bestimmt nicht!!
Bis später, Bettina


----------



## carboni (2. April 2006)

Bettina schrieb:
			
		

> Hi carboni,
> du wirst die Gruppeneinteilung verpassen, aber uns bestimmt nicht!!
> Bis später, Bettina



Hat alles geklappt! Danke.

Ich hoffe ihr seid alle sauber nach Hause gekommen. 
Fazit: Schöne Tour, zum Schluss ein bißchen feucht.
Übrigens: Das Eis in Gonsenheim ist wirklich lecker.


----------



## Tweety (2. April 2006)

Hat echt mal wieder Spaß gemacht "hunnert" zu fahren und wie der Super-Peiler uns da vom Salzkopf wieder schlamm-frei runter gekriegt hat, wird an dieser Stelle jedenfalls nicht verraten...

Super übrigens auch, dass sich so viele bei dem Wetter aufgerafft haben, wir waren um die 40 Leute!

Und eines noch: 
Danke an Frank und das Café Köppel für's Sponsoring bei der Einkehr!

Birgit


----------



## Fubbes (2. April 2006)

Auch wenn es am Schluss wegen des Wetters etwas hektisch wurde, hoffe ich, dass alle das richtige Ziel erreicht haben (Café, Auto, Dusche, ...).
Wer etwas mehr vom Binger Wald erleben möchte (Landschaft, trockene Wege, Trails, ...) ist gerne eingeladen, bei einer der spontanen Touren mitzufahren, die über das Forum verabredet werden. 

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radicalric (2. April 2006)

Gelungener Tourenstart mit sensationeller Teilnehmerzahl(großer Respekt bei dem Wetter). So sollte es weitergehen mit der Beteiligung.
Ist eigentlich irgenwas für die Osterfeiertage geplant? Habe noch gar nicht im Clubkalender geschaut. Wie wäre es mit einem Pfälzer Wald Quicky?
Meldet Euch mal wenn Interesse besteht.
Wo sind eigenlich die ehemaligen Beinharten(Jens S., Andy und Rita,Thomas,Klaus 1, u.s.w.???), haben die jetzt die Sportart gewechselt oder was ist da los?
Sportliche Grüße, Torsten


----------



## Brice (3. April 2006)

radicalric schrieb:
			
		

> Wo sind eigenlich die ehemaligen Beinharten(Jens S., Andy und Rita,Thomas,Klaus 1, u.s.w.???), haben die jetzt die Sportart gewechselt oder was ist da los?


Die sind durch den Nachwuchs abgelöst worden


----------



## 's Silke (3. April 2006)

Ääääääh, huhu, ich lebe auch noch  ...

Ja, da wollten wir doch glatt mal gestern mitfahren, aber da hat Frank Nase uns einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Die Tempos waren genauso feucht wie sicher auch der Waldboden...   .
Nun denn, ich gelobe Besserung. Bald wird man sicher auch wieder etwas von mir/uns sehen, versprochen   


Bis denn
Silke


----------



## Ripman (3. April 2006)

Schee wars!

CU

Jürgen


----------



## radicalric (3. April 2006)

Da schau her, der Jürgen ist aufgewacht.
Hat jemand eigentlich Photos gemacht?
Wenn vorhanden,dann bitte die Beweise der Schlammschlacht
umgehend veröffentlichen.


----------



## Werner (3. April 2006)

Ripman schrieb:
			
		

> Schee wars!



Genau, schee feucht   

Danke an unsere diversen Guides und Frank von Kaffee Köppl in Bingen!

Werner


----------



## Brice (3. April 2006)

Sollte ich mein Super V auch wieder aufbauen 






Schlammfotos habe ich nicht.


----------



## Die Blaue Elise (3. April 2006)

radicalric schrieb:
			
		

> Wo sind eigenlich die ehemaligen Beinharten(Jens S., Andy und Rita,Thomas,Klaus 1, u.s.w.???), haben die jetzt die Sportart gewechselt oder was ist da los?
> Sportliche Grüße, Torsten



Guude,

Sportart gewechselt trifft es genau! Wir haben den schönsten Schnee in den Alpen und ich soll Biken? Neeeee

Guckst du unter www.steinhorst.net und du wirst sehen!

Free your Heel!

Helge


----------



## TH64 (3. April 2006)

Schön- Feuscht- Fröhlich- Schnuppertour!!! 
Gruß Thomas

P.S
Bilder einfügen klappt nicht, mache ich irgend einen Fehler ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werner (3. April 2006)

Brice schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte ich mein Super V auch wieder aufbauen



Stefan, was für eine Frage!!!

Wenn du etwas haben willst, was dir nicht alle Nase lang unter dem Hintern zusammenbricht, dann weißt du die Antwort 

Ach so, die neue Schwinge sollte das C-Bike aber schon haben! 

Werner


----------



## Ripman (3. April 2006)

TH64 schrieb:
			
		

> Bilder einfügen klappt nicht, mache ich irgend einen Fehler ???



Hi Thomas,
scheint fast so 

Ist aber eigentlich kein Hexenwerk: Wenn Du einen Text geschrieben hast, musst Du die Seite nur ein wenig nach unter scrollen. Da kannst Du eine Datei (also Dein Bild) anhängen. Aber Obacht, die Pics dürfen eine bestimmte Dateigröße (jpg = 60kb) nicht überschreiten. Ansonsten erstellst Du Dir ein Fotoalbum in diesem Forum (Suchfunktion) und verlinkst das oder die Bilder über den Bild-Einfüge-Button. Im Fotoalbum kannst Du auch Dateien > 60kb einstellen. Wenns gar nicht gehen sollte, schick mir die Pics, dann mache ich das für Dich.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Floyd_1969 (3. April 2006)

Danke an die Teilnehmer meiner Tour hat echt Spaß gemacht mit euch . 
Insgesamt sind wir mit 16,5 Personen über den Rochusberg gefahren.

Ein Lob auch an alle Kids , Ihr habt super mitgemacht .

Vielleicht kann man so eine Tour mal wiederholen .


Gruß

Clemens


----------



## Rockside (4. April 2006)

Richtig Spass hat's gemacht. Die erste Tour in diesem Jahr, mit ordentlich dreckverschmiertem Gesicht und ein bischen platt um die Knie. Ich fand's auch erstaunlich, wieviel Leutchen doch gekommen sind bei den Wetteraussichten. Scheint ein gutes Jahr zu werden.

Und zur naechsten Tour bringe ich dann auch mal ne Kamera mit.


----------



## rsfbrohltal (5. April 2006)

radicalric schrieb:
			
		

> Gelungener Tourenstart mit sensationeller Teilnehmerzahl(großer Respekt bei dem Wetter). So sollte es weitergehen mit der Beteiligung.
> Ist eigentlich irgenwas für die Osterfeiertage geplant? Habe noch gar nicht im Clubkalender geschaut. Wie wäre es mit einem Pfälzer Wald Quicky?
> Meldet Euch mal wenn Interesse besteht.
> Wo sind eigenlich die ehemaligen Beinharten(Jens S., Andy und Rita,Thomas,Klaus 1, u.s.w.???), haben die jetzt die Sportart gewechselt oder was ist da los?
> Sportliche Grüße, Torsten


 
hallo, hallo,
ist ja wirklich ewas los bei euch im Binger Wald.
Hätte noch ein Angebot aus der Voreifel für nächstes Wochenende!
4. RHODIUS-CTF Brohltal in Wehr/Eifel am 09. April 2006,
quer durch den Vulkanpark Brohltal/Laacher See,
Strecken von 19 - 38 - 52 Km,
mehr unter  http://www.rsf-brohltal.de/      :confused:


----------



## Ripman (5. April 2006)

Hier kommen noch ein paar Pics von Thomas Hahn:






CU

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floyd_1969 (5. April 2006)

Da war doch diese nette Frau mit dem Foto in meiner Gruppe , wollte die nicht auch ein paar Bilder ins Forum stellen ? 


Gruß

Clemens


----------



## Ripman (5. April 2006)

und der Rest


----------



## Brice (6. April 2006)

Floyd_1969 schrieb:
			
		

> Da war doch diese nette Frau mit dem Foto in meiner Gruppe , wollte die nicht auch ein paar Bilder ins Forum stellen ?


Bibi Queen? Wahrscheinlich wieder alles verwackelt


----------



## Fellix (7. April 2006)

Hi Foris,

Es hat wirklich Spaß gemacht im Binger Wald.

Vielen Dank den Guides, meinen Helfern beim Schlappenflicken, Frank im Cafe und Jürgen für die tollen Bilder. Auch im Namen meiner Eltern...

cu in Gonsenheim - Felix


----------



## X-Präsi (7. April 2006)

Auch mi rhatte die Rüsselseuche nen STrich durch die Rechnung gemacht...

Scheint aber mal wieder echt spassisch gewesen zu sein


----------



## radicalric (11. April 2006)

Mensch Thomas,
Du könntest Dir wirklich mal eine andere Ausrede einfallen lassen bezüglich der Rüsselseuche. Die hast Du in vergangener Zeit des öftern vorgeschoben um Dein Sumoringergewicht nicht in Schwingung zu versetzen.
Ab jetzt sollte gelten, zugesagt(mitgefangen),teilgenommen(mitgehangen).
Sei ein würdiger Expräsi und laß Dich nicht hängen.


----------



## Steinhummer (11. April 2006)

Ripman schrieb:
			
		

> und der Rest


Gabs die blauen Jacken mal im 100er-Pack zu Club-Vorzugskonditionen? 
  

@Clemens: Heide bekommt das mit dem Bilder hochladen/Galerie anlegen nicht gebacken, und ich bin da noch unbeholfener als sie. Vielleicht mailen wir sie Mr. Brice, dem Pixel-Papst und Treppenschieber.  

St.


----------



## Fubbes (12. April 2006)

Steinhummer schrieb:
			
		

> Gabs die blauen Jacken mal im 100er-Pack zu Club-Vorzugskonditionen?
> 
> St.


Und ich habe mal wieder keine abbekommen? 
So steche ich mit meinem Gelb wenigstens wohltuend hervor ...


----------



## Brice (12. April 2006)

Steinhummer schrieb:
			
		

> @Clemens: Heide bekommt das mit dem Bilder hochladen/Galerie anlegen nicht gebacken, und ich bin da noch unbeholfener als sie. Vielleicht mailen wir sie Mr. Brice, dem Pixel-Papst und Treppenschieber.
> 
> St.



ja, macht mal, falls ihr das überhaupt hin bekommt  

los ich warte ..menno


----------



## Rockside (14. April 2006)

Ist schon auffaellig mit den blauen Jacken, hab selber eine. Aber da ist die 'Blaue-Jacken-Industrie' in der Pflicht. Ausser den ueblichen Standardfarben haben die leider nichts Vernuenftiges zu bieten, was man nach einer Schmuddelwetter-Tour noch anschauen kann. Aber egal, basst schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

